# At Home With The Munsters



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*THIS SHARE IS TAKEN FROM A BUNCH OF YOUTUBE AUDIO CONVERSIONS SO THE SOUND ISN'T THE BEST. I WASN'T ABLE TO GET TO MY SOUND FILE.

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/tfs1h1ngmxwsxe5z2gwrkuhl16fx2brp

Tracklist
A1	At The Munsterswith Vocals
A2	Herman Says, "Hello"	
A3	It Takes All Kinds Of People	
A4	Everyone Is Welcome	
A5	Meet Our Pets	
A6	Meet Grandpa!	
A7	Grandpa's Lab	
A8	Eddie!	
A9	I Wish Everyone Was Born This Way	
A10	Marilyn: "When Will I Find A Boy For Me?"	
A11	Nice Of You To Drop In/(Reprise) At The Munsters	
B12	Herman's Favorite Story	
B13	Lily's Favorite Story	
B14	Grandpa's Favorite Recipe	
B15	Final Theme

Bonus: Herman Sings "Dem Dry Bones and Plays Guiitar"
Bonus: Herman Reads Beatnik Poem

*


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

My share is here ... not sure if the quality is any better ... it's only 128K, probably ripped back when 128K was considered "Hey, that sounds OK, and if it was any bigger it would take up to much space on my hard drive".


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds much better than mine here thank you.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Dave, I am curious to learn what is the philosophy behind not having the ".mp3" extension on many of your audio shares. Thank you.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If you mean the box account links that I post here well that is how they do their music file share links. I just click share, and then cut and paste the share link the exact way they give it to me. Do the links not give you the music files?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> If you mean the box account links that I post here well that is how they do their music file share links. I just click share, and then cut and paste the share link the exact way they give it to me. Do the links not give you the music files?


Many of the shares are missing the ".mp3" extension on the music files, while others have them, so I was thinking you were purposely leaving the ".mp3" extension off certain shares.

I have been using a Mac program called Automator, to add ".mp3" to the music files, especially on the shares with a lot of music files.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't mess with the file extensions st all so they are whatever box.com makes them when I upload. I'm not familiar with changing those kind of things. Sorry. I mean the files work don't they? If not I'm at a loss because I didn't do anything but upload them as is.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Steve,

I just checked out your blog. Awesome stuff there. Thanks.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> I don't mess with the file extensions st all so they are whatever box.com makes them when I upload. I'm not familiar with changing those kind of things. Sorry. I mean the files work don't they? If not I'm at a loss because I didn't do anything but upload them as is.


That is so odd Dave. I wonder why Box removes the ".mp3" extensions on some of the uploads. Do others experience this? Windows users?

On Mac the files do not work. You must add the ".mp3" extension to get them to play. Once you do that they are fine.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That is odd.


----------

